# Beadblasted Seiko Samurai Case



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here are a couple of pictures of my stainless steel Samurai case that Bryan beadblasted for me - it only arrived this morning so I haven't had chance to reassemble it yet. The beadblasting gives it a great smooth satin finish which should contrast well with the dark alloy bezel and crown. It also softens all the sharp edges on the case back. I'm leaving the rest of the watch as is but I would like to change the hands - I'll have to see what I've got in my spares box


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another shot - shows the finish between the lugs, the drilled through springbar hole and also one of the dark plated "blobs" on the case side. There are 4 of these "blobs"on the watch and Bryan masked them off with paint so they weren't affected by the beadblasting process - very clever - and again they'll go well with the dark bezel and crown. I'm impressed with it and think it looks much better than the original combination of brushed and polished surfaces.

I'll post some more pictures when the watch is back together - which should be early next week


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looking good









Even better when it's ticking again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool....Look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

That is going to look wicked!


----------

